# Anybody fancy a week in Scotland early September????



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

I have booked a house rental for week commencing Sat 3rd September. Massive great place, sleeps up to 10, but 8 of us were intending to share and meet up with those already booked to play in Patricks games booked for that area and stay on for the remainder of the week and play some other nice courses in the area.
This is the accommodation....

http://www.hoseasons.co.uk/cottages/heat...=cottagecomplex

Unfortunately, due to work commitments, two people have had to drop out, leaving two spaces free. If anyone is interested in joining us, please PM me for more information.
Just for your reference, the 6 that are definitely going are me, (don't let that put you off, I'll sleep in the broom cupboard), Vig, (Dave), GrumpyJock, (Chris),  Bratty (Simon), Whereditgo, (Phil), and a good mate of mine Ray Taylor. If I can get 8 to share the house costs, the rental for the week will work out at Â£118.00 each so it's a "cheap" way of visiting the area and playing some of the superb courses aroundabouts. It is hoped to play Royal Dornoch while we are there, but an itinerary hasn't been fixed yet, and we will be looking for "value" courses rather than expensive venues.
Rob


----------



## john0 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you just clear something up for us Smiffy..... theres 8 of you going (if you fill the spaces), sharing 3 double beds and 2 singles.  Soooooooooooo...... who's going top n tail then?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think our games are;

Tain Saturday
Brora or Golspie Sunday/Monday
Might play somewhere on Friday  but that depend on Crawford and his band of marauders.

As you are going to be based near Dornoch and are not arriving till late Saturday I presume you will be playing with us Sunday and Monday.

The options for you guys for the rest of the week are;

Royal Dornoch and Struie (links)
Tain (links)
Bonar Bridge 9 Hole (Heathland /woodland)
Tarbat 9 hole (Links)
Alness (Parkland)
Invergordon (Parkland)
Strathpeffer (goat track)
Muir of Ord (heathland)
Fortrose (Links)

These are all within 40 Miles of where you are staying

I'll probably have a game with you an well over those days depending where you are going play.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you just clear something up for us Smiffy..... theres 8 of you going (if you fill the spaces), sharing 3 double beds and 2 singles.  Soooooooooooo...... who's going top n tail then?
		
Click to expand...

The highest and lowest scores of the day will "double up" with the honour obviously going to the higher scorer.
I will be working like a Trojan on my short game prior to the trip



Don't worry. I've had a word with the property owner, there will be plenty of bed space (singles)


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2011)

8 x Â£118 in Scotland??

That's nearly a Â£1,000 you could buy a house for that Smiffy!


Chris


----------



## Bratty (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be working like a Trojan on my short game prior to the trip
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Trojan the name of a US condom? I'm going to ensure I neither win nor lose every round!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

8 x Â£118 in Scotland??

That's nearly a Â£1,000 you could buy a house for that Smiffy!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Or you could spend Â£210.00 on a flea ridden B&B for the duration and live out of a suitcase.
And you wouldn't get the sex that's on offer


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2011)

8 x Â£118 in Scotland??

That's nearly a Â£1,000 you could buy a house for that Smiffy!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Or you could spend Â£210.00 on a flea ridden B&B for the duration and live out of a suitcase.
And you wouldn't get the sex that's on offer
		
Click to expand...



You didn't tell me about the sex Smiffy, oh noooooooooooo, i realise what you are you are talking about.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2011)

if I had met you all already and was semi proficient at golf I would jump at the chance

how much will the golf be for the week... ish?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

if I had met you all already and was semi proficient at golf I would jump at the chance

how much will the golf be for the week... ish?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about not meeting us, we don't bite!!
And don't worry about the golf too much. Vigs got a handicap but plays like a nonce.
Haven't worked out an intinerary yet, but we're are aiming to play golf courses that cost no more than about Â£30.00 or so a round. The most expensive (if we play it) will be Royal Dornoch which is likely to be around the Â£70.00 mark, but as I say, nothing is planned yet.
We are only planning on playing 18 a day, and as we are arriving and leaving on the Saturdays this will be for 6 days. So all in all I reckon about Â£200.00 - Â£250.00 for the green fees. We'll be eating cheap too. It's surprising how much Chinese takeaway you can get for a tenner a head. And we'll chip in for some sausages, bacon, eggs etc. so Vig can cook us all a proper full english brekkie every morning.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 18, 2011)

Driving or flying up?  If flying, what's the cost?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

Driving or flying up?  If flying, what's the cost?
		
Click to expand...

I'll just check and come back to you Rog.
When Ray and I flew up last April for Castle Stuart it was just over Â£100.00 return with golf clubs and suitcase each.
Not driving. We're way up North. Too far.



Just checked on the EasyJet website.
Flying out from Gatwick on Saturday 3rd September at 12.30 and flying back from Inverness on Saturday 10th at 14.35 works out at Â£130.98 each and includes a set of golf clubs and one suitcase each.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2011)

tempting, v tempting

is inverness the local airport? if so I can get 52 quid return from luton  (10 miles from home = free lift)


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

tempting, v tempting

is inverness the local airport? if so I can get 52 quid return from luton  (10 miles from home = free lift)
		
Click to expand...

Inverness is the local airport. But don't get swayed by the low return price. Add your golf clubs and an item of hold luggage (you won't get a weeks golfing clobber and a few pairs of jeans in hand luggage) and the price will increase.
On EasyJets website, the flights on their own are only about Â£70.00 return. It's the "extras" that bump it up.
We could always talk Bratty into taking all our gear up there for us. He was talking about driving up and calling in on relatives on the way.....how big is his car? Could he fold the back seats down and get four sets of clubs and four suitcases in there?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2011)

sly gits, 98 quid inc, still good though

so 98 for flights, 118 for accom inc smiffy as a hot water bottle + golf

450 to 500 ish (not inc ale haha)


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would drive up and pick gear up, got a c-max so back seats removable


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

sly gits, 98 quid inc, still good though

so 98 for flights, 118 for accom inc smiffy as a hot water bottle + golf

450 to 500 ish (not inc ale haha)
		
Click to expand...

Should be a good crack too.
Plus the chance to meet up with some of our ginger haired forum members.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

I would drive up and pick gear up, got a c-max so back seats removable 

Click to expand...

I'm sure there is a plan hatching here.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2011)

well the thing is smiffy, my mum lives in cumbria so would drop kids off on way up if driving

I drive for a living so an arse rest every few hrs then I plod on 

I have done cumbria then back with a 15 mins break for a brew b4 total about 10hrs (traffic back was gash)


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2011)

'Plus the chance to meet up with some of our ginger haired forum members.'

Is Oor Wullie coming?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

well the thing is smiffy, my mum lives in cumbria so would drop kids off on way up if driving

I drive for a living so an arse rest every few hrs then I plod on 

I have done cumbria then back with a 15 mins break for a brew b4 total about 10hrs (traffic back was gash) 

Click to expand...

When a group of us used to visit Scotland in the 90's for golfing holidays we used to drive up from Tunbridge Wells in Kent, leaving at about 7.00 in the morning and get to Perth around 5.00 in the afternoon. That was some trip.
I once rode my motorbike from Bexhill to Fort William for a biking long week-end. Stopped off overnight in Dumfries.
Feck my arse hurt the following day.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2011)

that was without the motorbike ride 

after about 3hrs driving it gets a right annoyance and once it starts thats it, I try to push through it but nah, one can shift in the driving seat all they want but the 'bottom' line is pull over


----------



## thecraw (Feb 18, 2011)

Travel a bit further south Smiffy and look at Inverness GC, Boat of Garten(yip, give it another chance its a top track, especially at that time of year with the purple heather etc) Kingussie, Newtonmore Granton-on-spey, etc.

Fortrose & Rosemarkie gets a good write up but Iaint played it.

I aint got ginger hair, but I'm fat and bauld! Although I could wear a C U Jimmy hat!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 18, 2011)

No wonder yer fat that kit kat got tanned rapid ,notice the athlete never took one tho


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2011)

Travel a bit further south Smiffy and look at Inverness GC, Boat of Garten(yip, give it another chance its a top track, especially at that time of year with the purple heather etc) Kingussie, Newtonmore Granton-on-spey, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips Crawford, and yes, I most probably will give Boat another chance. I had been so looking forward to playing there and was just so disappointed. I kept looking at the webcam views of the course prior to our trip and a week before leaving here it was covered in snow! 
Judging it on it's condition when we played it was a bit unfair I guess as you had just come out of one of the worst winters on record. I'm not a winter golfer to be honest, and no course looks its best when there are no leaves on the trees and the greens (at that time) were truly awful. It had some lovely golf holes and was a real test.
I'd like to play Nairn again. I thought that was a great course (it helped that I played really well around there too!).
Just had a look at the Grantown on Spey website. Looks a cracking course and a green fee offer midweek of Â£80.00 for a fourball. That looks a deal and a half!
*Newtonmore looks OK too, and whooo! They have a mens 36 hole open competition on September 4th (the day after we arrive). Only Â£20.00 to enter. That's value for money. Wonder if they would let a few Englishmen enter????*


----------



## thecraw (Feb 19, 2011)

Like every golf course in the country they'll snap your hand off for entries into their open competition and happily supply you with Scottish beer in return for your Bank of England notes!

What date is that? Might tie that into our venture north. Not sre what the plans are yet, all I know Patrick is useless at organising trips, maybe you and I should give him some tips.

We'd also have had at least Â£30 off of people by now as well!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2011)

What date is that? Might tie that into our venture north. Not sre what the plans are yet, all I know Patrick is useless at organising trips, maybe you and I should give him some tips.
		
Click to expand...

Sunday September 4th. Day after we arrive. 36 hole open, Â£20.00 entry fee for non members. 36 holes don't really appeal but apparantly the course is fairly flat and easy walking and it seems such a bargain it would be a sin not to.
Would they mind if we bought the silverware South of the border?


----------



## njc1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

I would have given this serious consideration but am already booked to go to Carton House in September, hopefully be able to get over for a forum meet at sometime (unfortunately its fairly expensive getting off this rock & the missus keeps an eagle eye on our bank account).

Mind you, might be a lucky escape for someone, last time I went on a golf trip got disorientated after a few quiet drinks & would have given my mate in the next bed a bit of a shower had he not woken up in time.


----------



## freddielong (Feb 19, 2011)

That reminds me I need some new waterproofs


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2011)

What date is that? Might tie that into our venture north. Not sre what the plans are yet, all I know Patrick is useless at organising trips, maybe you and I should give him some tips.
		
Click to expand...

Sunday September 4th. Day after we arrive. 36 hole open, Â£20.00 entry fee for non members. 36 holes don't really appeal but apparantly the course is fairly flat and easy walking and it seems such a bargain it would be a sin not to.
Would they mind if we bought the silverware South of the border?
		
Click to expand...

As i remember, someone asked me to organise some games on the links courses around end Aug/Sept. The games were going to be Tain, Golsie, Brora and poss Dornoch. Got some cheap deals on green fees and meals for the. Date was set. Then smiffy comes along and books accom not to play the first game organised on the saturday, now talking about not playing the sunday game either. So what was the point of me starting to organise any of this in the first place. Tell you what pay where you like when you like, im out.
PS Newtonmore is 90 miles from Dornoch. <font color="pink">  
orig post http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/273575/an/0/page/3#273575


----------



## thecraw (Feb 19, 2011)

Come here Patrick I'll give you a hug!!!!

Send me the dates and times in a PM or email and I'll let you ken who's comming. Cheers my man!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2011)

As i remember, someone asked me to organise some games on the links courses around end Aug/Sept. The games were going to be Tain, Golsie, Brora and poss Dornoch. Got some cheap deals on green fees and meals for the. Date was set. Then smiffy comes along and books accom not to play the first game organised on the saturday
		
Click to expand...

Woah Patrick!!
It wasn't a case of us booking accommodation NOT to play the Saturday. We COULDN'T play the Saturday. The accommodation rental available to us ran from Saturday to Saturday. We are flying up on the Saturday. 
How on earth could we play on the Saturday when we are 30,000ft up in the air????
This week-end wasn't initially arranged for the lot South of the border. We were coming up to join you for a few games. It wasn't arranged around us, we were trying to "fit in" as best we could.
And nothing has been set in stone about where WE are playing on the Sunday!!
And the last post from yourself on the subject was over 4 months ago mate! How are we supposed to remember exactly what's going on?
And who the feck is Ken?


----------



## vig (Feb 19, 2011)

vig has an handicap but plaus like a nonce, vig will cook us breakfast..  I'll give you what for, we're in the double mate, pack your vaseline.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 19, 2011)

As i remember, someone asked me to organise some games on the links courses around end Aug/Sept. The games were going to be Tain, Golsie, Brora and poss Dornoch. Got some cheap deals on green fees and meals for the. Date was set. Then smiffy comes along and books accom not to play the first game organised on the saturday
		
Click to expand...

Woah Patrick!!
It wasn't a case of us booking accommodation NOT to play the Saturday. We COULDN'T play the Saturday. The accommodation rental available to us ran from Saturday to Saturday. We are flying up on the Saturday. 
How on earth could we play on the Saturday when we are 30,000ft up in the air????
This week-end wasn't initially arranged for the lot South of the border. We were coming up to join you for a few games. It wasn't arranged around us, we were trying to "fit in" as best we could.
And nothing has been set in stone about where WE are playing on the Sunday!!
And the last post from yourself on the subject was over 4 months ago mate! How are we supposed to remember exactly what's going on?
And who the feck is Ken?
		
Click to expand...

yae ken ken? pal of mate mate 
many shots to hit the green fae 30000 feet


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2011)

As i remember, someone asked me to organise some games on the links courses around end Aug/Sept. The games were going to be Tain, Golsie, Brora and poss Dornoch. Got some cheap deals on green fees and meals for the. Date was set. Then smiffy comes along and books accom not to play the first game organised on the saturday
		
Click to expand...

Woah Patrick!!
It wasn't a case of us booking accommodation NOT to play the Saturday. We COULDN'T play the Saturday. The accommodation rental available to us ran from Saturday to Saturday. We are flying up on the Saturday. 
How on earth could we play on the Saturday when we are 30,000ft up in the air????
This week-end wasn't initially arranged for the lot South of the border. We were coming up to join you for a few games. It wasn't arranged around us, we were trying to "fit in" as best we could.
And nothing has been set in stone about where WE are playing on the Sunday!!
And the last post from yourself on the subject was over 4 months ago mate! How are we supposed to remember exactly what's going on?
And who the feck is Ken?
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy you can play where you like mate, but you and a few guys coming with you replied to the orig post which was for games around Tain, Golspie, Brora, Dornoch. You even posted saying you were looking forward to playing Golpie. I have not posted anything in a few month cos there was nothing to post. I had arranged at deal with all these clubs to get a greatly reduced green fee. Tain was arranged as Â£10 Brora and Golspie were goining to do a two course meal and green fee for Â£38. 
I have gone out of my way to make sure the the costs are low. The normal green fee for these clubs in normally Â£40 anyway. 
I got these cost as i had confirmed that the numbers would be over ten and we would have been off the championship tees. The other scottish guys were prob only going to play Sat/sun and couple on the monday.
The orig idea was to give some of you guys a taste of what i take for granted. 5 world class links courses sited around the Dornoch Firth.

If you want to travel 600 miles to stay in the middle of this area and then go and travel 90 miles each way to play a flat parkland track go ahead. Do't get me wrong newtonnore is a nice course, i've played it myself only a couple of times, the reason is there are far better more challenging course closer.

Rant over


----------



## vig (Feb 20, 2011)

As i remember, someone asked me to organise some games on the links courses around end Aug/Sept. The games were going to be Tain, Golsie, Brora and poss Dornoch. Got some cheap deals on green fees and meals for the. Date was set. Then smiffy comes along and books accom not to play the first game organised on the saturday
		
Click to expand...

Woah Patrick!!
It wasn't a case of us booking accommodation NOT to play the Saturday. We COULDN'T play the Saturday. The accommodation rental available to us ran from Saturday to Saturday. We are flying up on the Saturday. 
How on earth could we play on the Saturday when we are 30,000ft up in the air????
This week-end wasn't initially arranged for the lot South of the border. We were coming up to join you for a few games. It wasn't arranged around us, we were trying to "fit in" as best we could.
And nothing has been set in stone about where WE are playing on the Sunday!!
And the last post from yourself on the subject was over 4 months ago mate! How are we supposed to remember exactly what's going on?
And who the feck is Ken?
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy you can play where you like mate, but you and a few guys coming with you replied to the orig post which was for games around Tain, Golspie, Brora, Dornoch. You even posted saying you were looking forward to playing Golpie. I have not posted anything in a few month cos there was nothing to post. I had arranged at deal with all these clubs to get a greatly reduced green fee. Tain was arranged as Â£10 Brora and Golspie were goining to do a two course meal and green fee for Â£38. 
I have gone out of my way to make sure the the costs are low. The normal green fee for these clubs in normally Â£40 anyway. 
I got these cost as i had confirmed that the numbers would be over ten and we would have been off the championship tees. The other scottish guys were prob only going to play Sat/sun and couple on the monday.
The orig idea was to give some of you guys a taste of what i take for granted. 5 world class links courses sited around the Dornoch Firth.

If you want to travel 600 miles to stay in the middle of this area and then go and travel 90 miles each way to play a flat parkland track go ahead. Do't get me wrong newtonnore is a nice course, i've played it myself only a couple of times, the reason is there are far better more challenging course closer.

Rant over
		
Click to expand...

So where the feck are we playing?
Don't fancy playing Sat after a 5/6 hr drive


----------



## thecraw (Feb 20, 2011)

That, a, boy Patrick so are we all back on track?


Looking forward to kicking your ass round Tain and Golspie, whendo you need a deposit? Also post the dates again so I can get the time off of work.

I'll start of the prize fund by donating a new dummy!


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2011)

can't make it - off to Spain with the society then, have fun though.




			(don't let that put you off, I'll sleep in the broom cupboard),
		
Click to expand...

don't you believe this - he'll claim the biggest bed then never make it past the sofa where he'll snore for England.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 21, 2011)

Ive got the rattle!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2011)

Ive got the rattle!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure your local GP will help you sort that out.
Just got to hope your doctor isn't a lady


----------



## Bratty (Feb 21, 2011)

well the thing is smiffy, my mum lives in cumbria so would drop kids off on way up if driving

I drive for a living so an arse rest every few hrs then I plod on 

I have done cumbria then back with a 15 mins break for a brew b4 total about 10hrs (traffic back was gash) 

Click to expand...

Where does your Mum live, mate? 
I'll possibly be driving up to Arnside on the Friday night, then heading on up to Scotland on Saturday morning.


----------



## Bratty (Feb 21, 2011)

As i remember, someone asked me to organise some games on the links courses around end Aug/Sept. The games were going to be Tain, Golsie, Brora and poss Dornoch. Got some cheap deals on green fees and meals for the. Date was set. Then smiffy comes along and books accom not to play the first game organised on the saturday
		
Click to expand...

Woah Patrick!!
It wasn't a case of us booking accommodation NOT to play the Saturday. We COULDN'T play the Saturday. The accommodation rental available to us ran from Saturday to Saturday. We are flying up on the Saturday. 
How on earth could we play on the Saturday when we are 30,000ft up in the air????
This week-end wasn't initially arranged for the lot South of the border. We were coming up to join you for a few games. It wasn't arranged around us, we were trying to "fit in" as best we could.
And nothing has been set in stone about where WE are playing on the Sunday!!
And the last post from yourself on the subject was over 4 months ago mate! How are we supposed to remember exactly what's going on?
And who the feck is Ken?
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy you can play where you like mate, but you and a few guys coming with you replied to the orig post which was for games around Tain, Golspie, Brora, Dornoch. You even posted saying you were looking forward to playing Golpie. I have not posted anything in a few month cos there was nothing to post. I had arranged at deal with all these clubs to get a greatly reduced green fee. Tain was arranged as Â£10 Brora and Golspie were goining to do a two course meal and green fee for Â£38. 
I have gone out of my way to make sure the the costs are low. The normal green fee for these clubs in normally Â£40 anyway. 
I got these cost as i had confirmed that the numbers would be over ten and we would have been off the championship tees. The other scottish guys were prob only going to play Sat/sun and couple on the monday.
The orig idea was to give some of you guys a taste of what i take for granted. 5 world class links courses sited around the Dornoch Firth.

If you want to travel 600 miles to stay in the middle of this area and then go and travel 90 miles each way to play a flat parkland track go ahead. Do't get me wrong newtonnore is a nice course, i've played it myself only a couple of times, the reason is there are far better more challenging course closer.

Rant over
		
Click to expand...

I must confess to thinking we were joining up with Patrick's crowd from Sunday, then playing some others after Tuesday, when I believe Patrick et al will be finised?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 21, 2011)

Not read the whole thread but thought this may interest you if ya man up there cannot produce the goods....

http://www.dornochfirthgolf.co.uk/default.php


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not read the whole thread but thought this may interest you if ya man up there cannot produce the goods....

http://www.dornochfirthgolf.co.uk/default.php

Click to expand...

 Dodge Not a case of not producing the goods i'd arranged to play 3 of the courses at much lower than the Golf pass rate and a couple of them had food too. Smiffy has decided they are not going to play on the days i'd arranged and for one of the day was going to play at Newtonmore a flat parkland track 90 miles away!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2011)

Smiffy has decided they are not going to play on the days i'd arranged and for one of the day was going to play at Newtonmore a flat parkland track 90 miles away! 

Click to expand...

You have arranged to play on Sat/Sun/Mon Patrick.
We can't play on Saturday as we will be 30,000ft up in the air.
We can play on Monday, no problem.
It was the Sunday we were talking about. Â£20.00 for 36 holes to play in an Open competition as a warm up for our week up there.
And I love flat courses. I play my best golf on flat courses. And it's a 90 mile round trip, not 90 miles there and back.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2011)

Smiffy old boy don't  know where you think newtonmore is but i asure you its 90 miles each way.

Check it out for yourself on a route planner.

I live in inverness, i travel to Tain most Satursdays and it 35 miles door to door, Dornoch is prob another 10 miles north and Embo is further north again.

From inverness, newtonmore is 40 to 45 miles 
south! 
Don't take my word for it;
http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp#fromNode=218260000184561%7CEmbo,%20Dornoch%7CSTREET%7C281682%7C892894%7CtoNode=218260000158377%7CNewtonmore,%20Highland%7CSTREET%7C271468%7C799199


----------



## Dodger (Feb 21, 2011)

As the man says Smiffy it'll be at least a 3.5 hr round trip.

Bloody southerners eh Patrick?!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2011)

Aye


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2011)

Smiffy old boy don't  know where you think newtonmore is but i asure you its 90 miles each way.

Check it out for yourself on a route planner.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Patrick.
I was only going by what Vig told me... 

So where are we playing on Sunday then mate? Old mucker? I knew I could rely on you


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats it, blame Vig


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2011)

Smiffy old boy don't  know where you think newtonmore is but i asure you its 90 miles each way.

Check it out for yourself on a route planner.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Patrick.
I was only going by what Vig told me... 



So where are we playing on Sunday then mate? Old mucker? I knew I could rely on you
     

Click to expand...

Smiffy my dear old thing I humbly except your apology 

If you are keen to play an open, lets wait till the end of march when all the clubs publish their open fixtures in the paper I work for. Most don't charge much more than a tenner and I'll post options ken.

By the way you do know that there is nothing in Embo except a huge caravan site called Grannies Heiland Hame don't you.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats why the old Romeo went there, grab a Granny night!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2011)

By the way you do know that there is nothing in Embo except a huge caravan site called Grannies Heiland Hame don't you.
		
Click to expand...

Along with a group of 6 or 7 Englishmen raring to sow their seeds and breed some good looks into you ugly buggers up there


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2011)

By the way you do know that there is nothing in Embo except a huge caravan site called Grannies Heiland Hame don't you.
		
Click to expand...

Along with a group of 6 or 7 Englishmen raring to sow their seeds and breed some good looks into you ugly buggers up there


Click to expand...

You would have been better off staying in Brora Golf Clubs Cottage, the sheep would have been more your thing ken.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2011)

By the way you do know that there is nothing in Embo except a huge caravan site called Grannies Heiland Hame don't you.
		
Click to expand...

Along with a group of 6 or 7 Englishmen raring to sow their seeds and breed some good looks into you ugly buggers up there


Click to expand...

You would have been better off staying in Brora Golf Clubs Cottage, the sheep would have been more your thing ken. 

Click to expand...

Who is this Ken Geezer?????


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2011)

I've told you already Smiffy, Ken is Barbie's man!


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 22, 2011)

By the way you do know that there is nothing in Embo except a huge caravan site called Grannies Heiland Hame don't you.
		
Click to expand...

Along with a group of 6 or 7 Englishmen raring to sow their seeds and breed some good looks into you ugly buggers up there


Click to expand...

You would have been better off staying in Brora Golf Clubs Cottage, the sheep would have been more your thing ken. 

Click to expand...

Who is this Ken Geezer?????
 

Click to expand...

Ye ken wha ken is dont ya ken.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2011)

Aye, Fit like ken, furryboots ya fae?


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 22, 2011)

Hows it goin loon, fa cake city.


----------



## vig (Feb 22, 2011)

Smiffy old boy don't  know where you think newtonmore is but i asure you its 90 miles each way.

Check it out for yourself on a route planner.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Patrick.
I was only going by what Vig told me... 

     

Click to expand...

Vig told you my arse, I don't even know where the course is you cock!!!!!

You better pack three pairs of jammy bottoms you nonce


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 22, 2011)

Smiffy old boy don't  know where you think newtonmore is but i asure you its 90 miles each way.

Check it out for yourself on a route planner.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Patrick.
I was only going by what Vig told me... 

     

Click to expand...

Vig told you my arse, I don't even know where the course is you cock!!!!!

You better pack three pairs of jammy bottoms you nonce  

Click to expand...

Is this why Feary is a bit worried


----------



## vig (Feb 23, 2011)

Be afraid,be very afraid


----------

